# Need new glasses? Big sale coming up!



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Just wanted to share with my fellow CMFers that Superstore (at least in the BC Lower Mainland area) is having a 1/2 price sale on frames AND lenses from October 16-22. I've been comparison shopping the past month as I now need multifocal progressives; I usually go through Clearly Contacts but they don't have any frames I like at this time. I found some decent frames at Superstore and was advised by the sales girl that there was a week-long 1/2 price sale coming up- including progressive lenses, which are very expensive (like up to $500 just for lenses at some optical stores).

Hope this helps someone!


----------

